# Wood choice thoughts



## wmpwi (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm making several small boxes (3" x 4" x 5/8") and I want to use a nice 1/8 inch hardwood. I've already found some types difficult to work with. For instance, I found Padauk to be very attactive and quite hard, but really messy and seems to get all over the place when I'm cutting. It also seems to chip a little. I like mahogany, but it seems a bit soft. I would love to find a tight grain, not too soft, not too hard, that would be well suited for my little box project.


----------



## jsears (Apr 5, 2012)

wmpwi said:


> I'm making several small boxes (3" x 4" x 5/8") and I want to use a nice 1/8 inch hardwood. I've already found some types difficult to work with. For instance, I found Padauk to be very attactive and quite hard, but really messy and seems to get all over the place when I'm cutting. It also seems to chip a little. I like mahogany, but it seems a bit soft. I would love to find a tight grain, not too soft, not too hard, that would be well suited for my little box project.


Getting messy is one of the hazards that comes with making beautiful boxes. Yes, some of the exotics are hard to work and sometimes, very expensive. You need to be sure that your tools are nice and sharp before tearing into a piece of wood that has the look and character that you like. Get your broom and dust pan out, and don't worry about the mess. 

Take a look at woods like Cocobola, Zebrawood, Lacewood and the like. And don't overlook the domestics. Birdseye Maple, Walnut burls and curly cherry make very nice boxes. I don't hesitate using softwoods when I make boxes. They are not usually handled, used or abused that much. Pick a wood that is appealing to the eye, and go for it.

Jim


----------



## andysden (Aug 9, 2011)

Osage Orange Mullberry Plum Apple make great small items also and very easy to find if you want them Andy


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

You don't say what the boxes are going to be used for. If they're shop boxes, my vote is for plywood. Other than that, use anything that pleases you. And that you can afford. And you're not allergic to.


----------



## wmpwi (Oct 13, 2012)

You are correct. An oversight on my part. I'm trying to make new cases for old cased photos (daguerreotypes) so they're kind of small. If you've not seen them (when broken) they look like this:










I hope to make some nice wooden finished ones rather the the leatherette covered plywood they used back in the mid 1850's. That said, 1/8" plywood and a veneer for the tops may be something I'm going to try. Not sure about the allergic part. 



JOAT said:


> You don't say what the boxes are going to be used for. If they're shop boxes, my vote is for plywood. Other than that, use anything that pleases you. And that you can afford. And you're not allergic to.


----------



## wmpwi (Oct 13, 2012)

andy's Den said:


> Osage Orange Mullberry Plum Apple make great small items also and very easy to find if you want them Andy


Those sound interesting. I'll have to check them out. Never saw some of those. Thanks.


----------



## wmpwi (Oct 13, 2012)

jsears said:


> Getting messy is one of the hazards that comes with making beautiful boxes. Yes, some of the exotics are hard to work and sometimes, very expensive. You need to be sure that your tools are nice and sharp before tearing into a piece of wood that has the look and character that you like. Get your broom and dust pan out, and don't worry about the mess.
> 
> Take a look at woods like Cocobola, Zebrawood, Lacewood and the like. And don't overlook the domestics. Birdseye Maple, Walnut burls and curly cherry make very nice boxes. I don't hesitate using softwoods when I make boxes. They are not usually handled, used or abused that much. Pick a wood that is appealing to the eye, and go for it.
> 
> Jim


I had a very bad exerpience with Padauk (that's the orange one if I remember correctly) I blew a bunch (of dust) up in the area and it was everywhere. Looks like paprika and a bit difficult to get out of small places. I'll have to check out the Lacewood and Cocobola. I'm trying to do dark and may try maple later. Thanks. I'll post some shots if I get something I like.


----------

